# Whatta ya think about this ride?



## ballparkboys (Jan 30, 2015)

I have leased a 2015 Nissan Leaf for my personal driving. (I also had a 2 year lease on a 2012). On my last lease, I left about 6,000 miles on the table, so I figured I'd monetize those miles this time. I cant drive a ton of miles, about 80-85 a night in town driving slow, but there are some advantages. I dont have to pay for any gas - full electric. I drive one or two weekend nights a week and target the surges to maximize income. So, no gas, no depreciation, and only rarely have to turn down a ride due to range. Thoughts?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

If you are near downtown and don't mind popping out from 1-3am on fri or sat. then sure you can bag a few fares but wow what a limited range, you will need to watch that carefully and wait for fares at the charging station on Hargett. Question is, is it worth it to pick up $30-50 if things go well?


----------



## ballparkboys (Jan 30, 2015)

Well, I can make $60-80 a night in 3-4 hours, and then limp home...Thats $700 a month, and with two kids in college, every little bit helps..... Its worked for the first month so far....


----------



## ballparkboys (Jan 30, 2015)

Last Saturday night, there was a 3.8 surge on at 2:20 AM and I picked up this couple and they wanted to go to Holly Springs. I couldn't make it with the range I had left, so I had to turn down that $60 fare...That sucked....


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi BPB! I am also a Nissan LEAF driver as you can tell by my name here! I started with Uber in January and this is also my first winter owning the leaf. My primary Uber car is a Toyota Prius which right now I am driving 90% of the time. But when the weather starts warming up again I will be able to bring the leaf on more trips. Whenever the weather gets below 32° the range goes down to less than 70 miles. But that is enough to do at least two or three back-and-forth trips from the local mall to the local Navy base here at Great Lakes. In between pings, there are a couple free charging stations I park at and surf the Internet while waiting for the next request. I joke around with my passengers telling them that I am driving my gas guzzler when I am driving my Prius.


----------



## ballparkboys (Jan 30, 2015)

Haha.. Yeah, I'm freezing in the car right now, not turning on the heat, but hopefully it will get warm soon... Thanks


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

I see a lot of these in Atlanta, yet I don't understand how people could drive them day to day since everything is spread out and doing 100 miles per day is nothing.


----------



## ballparkboys (Jan 30, 2015)

Atlanta is the number 1 market for Leafs from what I understand, due to some tax breaks in the area.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

ballparkboys said:


> Atlanta is the number 1 market for Leafs from what I understand, due to some tax breaks in the area.


Tax breaks....so that explains why I see them all over the place. I bet the owners are going crazy with range anxiety..lol!


----------



## ballparkboys (Jan 30, 2015)

My wife hate it because of range anxiety.... I'm fine, it doesnt bother me... I've pushed it to the limit a couple of times, but made it home...


----------

